# RCI South Africa



## mqlet (Dec 4, 2008)

I purchased a 5 year RCI South Africa membership along with my 1bd Dikhololo from Cape Escape.  My question is: what is the difference between RCI South Africa and RCI America?  I live in the US, but I didn't know if there were any benefits of having one over the other.  Are the search and trade capabilities the same on both sites?  

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 4, 2008)

*For U. S. A. Members, It's All 1 R. C. I.*




mqlet said:


> I purchased a 5 year RCI South Africa membership along with my 1bd Dikhololo from Cape Escape.  My question is: what is the difference between RCI South Africa and RCI America?  I live in the US, but I didn't know if there were any benefits of having one over the other.  Are the search and trade capabilities the same on both sites?


As I understand it (not that I'm any kind of authority on the subject), RCI membership depends on where the member lives, not where the timeshare is or where the member signed up.  So if you buy a South African timeshare & live in the USA, you're a member of regular old plain-vanilla RCI just like all the folks who signed up in Orlando FL or Branson MO or Las Vegas NV or anywhere else in the country that has RCI timeshares. 

We got a 6-year paid-up RCI membership as part of the deal when we bought Lowveld Lodge.  But the only dealings we have with RCI South Africa are the extra hoops we have to jump through to get our Lowveld Lodge weeks banked with RCI -- can't do it via Internet the way we can with our USA timeshare weeks.  We have to pay the levies for the year we want to bank, get a Clearance Code from the resort signifying that the week is available for deposit, then arrange with RCI South Africa via E-Mail to get the week banked.  Once all that happens, the banked week shows up on our regular USA RCI Weeks account -- by phone & by Internet -- & we can use it for trades the same as any other banked timeshare week. 

Who knew ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mqlet (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply!

I can log on to the RCI South Africa website, but can't log on to the US website.  Is that a different account #?  I got an email this morning from RCI SA that my week was spacebanked.  But I can't check it because the RCI SA site has been down for the last couple of hours.

Is it just me, or do things happen really sloooooooooooow in South Africa?


----------



## philemer (Dec 4, 2008)

mqlet said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> I can log on to the RCI South Africa website, but can't log on to the US website.  Is that a different account #?  I got an email this morning from RCI SA that my week was spacebanked.  But I can't check it because the RCI SA site has been down for the last couple of hours.
> 
> Is it just me, or do things happen really sloooooooooooow in South Africa?



You need to deal with RCI in the US. Call them at 1-800-338-7777 and explain that you are a new member. They'll give you your acct. #.


----------



## mqlet (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks, I called RCI and they said that RCI SA has to call me to change the account.  Hope they don't call me at 3 in the morning.:zzz:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 4, 2008)

*Times Have Changed, Eh ?*




mqlet said:


> Thanks, I called RCI and they said that RCI SA has to call me to change the account.


We didn't go through any foolishness like that when we signed up via South African timeshare purchase back in 2002 or so. 

We bought our timeshare.  We got our RCI membership card.  We called up RCI (in the USA) & made an exchange.  Within a month or so after that we started up our on-line RCI account, & the rest is history. 

The _only_ dealings we had & have with RCI South Africa are those necessary to get our Lowveld Lodge weeks banked.  Everything else -- including setting up our USA on-line account with RCI -- was done domestically. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## philemer (Dec 4, 2008)

mqlet said:


> Thanks, I called RCI and they said that RCI SA has to call me to change the account.  Hope they don't call me at 3 in the morning.:zzz:



email Marli at mdorfling@rci.com & she'll handle it for you.


----------



## mqlet (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks, I'll send her an email right now!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 4, 2008)

*R. C. I. South Africa Contact.*




philemer said:


> email Marli at mdorfling@rci.com & she'll handle it for you.


That's the person we contact via E-Mail to bank our Lowveld Lodge weeks. 

But Marli can do us no good at all until our advance estimated levies have been paid & the resort has issued a Clearance Code for the week(s) we want to bank. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rmelnyk (Dec 7, 2008)

Never had a problem with my Castleburn...pay my yearly fees, tell to deposit...low and behold there it is in my RCI account. I have been in contact with RCI/SA only once when they put my USA account and SA account together under one number.  I am still good to go until 2015 with membership.


----------



## abdibile (Dec 8, 2008)

You get issued another RCI "Indy" = international RCI membership number by RCI South Africa.

Just ask Cape Escape, they handeled this process for me. 

It was slow and did not work in the beginning, then the  membership expiry date was wrong in the international account, but in the end everything was sorted out and since then I can easily exchange through RCI.


----------

